# Virus from iso files



## junk56 (Jun 24, 2006)

hello i'm pretty new with .isos and burning so i'm just wondering. If you burn a .iso file onto a cd and there is an .exe in the iso, is it possible to get a virus or infected file? Or is an iso file direct off another cd you can't change or add anything to the .exe file. Thx


----------



## computerhakk (Jun 25, 2006)

Well.. probably. If once you burned it and it self-executes and run that virus .exe on your machine.. you will probably get it.

You will probably be safer if you dont extract it.. So if you are unsure.. look up the file and see what comes up.


----------



## PC eye (Jun 25, 2006)

Chances are that any iso image downloaded direct to your drive will be free of any virus at least it is on your system due to antivirus scanners employed on servers themselves. Most pc viruses are spread by one or more infected machine where contact addresses taken from the address book in Outlook Express, Outlook, Mozilla'sThunderbird(not anywhere near as likely there), or another type of contact list(msn messanger?) then spreads that to other machines which further spread and so forth. If your drive has a bug and infects the downloaded iso image then the burn to disk will contain it there too. Having good antivirus protection inplace will often prevent this unless the iso image is downloaded from... a questionable source? Legitimate sites like those for Linux and game manufacturers will employ antivirus as well as firewalls to protect their servers from contamination.


----------



## codehazard (Jun 25, 2006)

Junk56 said:
			
		

> .iso?



*Viruses? was that your post or concern?, that's new!


----------



## codehazard (Jun 25, 2006)

*Very funny... greetings darkone! what art thee?! friend or foe?


----------



## Dr Studly (Jun 25, 2006)

codehazard said:
			
		

> *Viruses? was that your post or concern?, that's new!






			
				codehazard said:
			
		

> *Very funny... greetings darkone! what art thee?! friend or foe?



????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PC eye (Jun 25, 2006)

QUOTE: "Or is an iso file direct off another cd you can't change or add anything to the .exe file. Thx"  

 First you wouldn't add anything to a working executable file. An executable type file generally starts up the rest of a program. An iso image on the other hand is similar in some ways to a zip file where you edit, add, or remove items from it. Although some exe type files can be modified by programmers any change on a default executable for software by the user can spell  disaster. A corrupted exe file can act like a virus at times. The only way an iso image would contain a virus would be when the iso image contained files from an infected machine. (Then you could have all kinds of bugs running around!   )


----------

